# Still looking for  Murray/ Wald triple jeweled bow pedals .



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 1, 2014)

As the title says, I'm still looking for a nice pair of Murray/ Wald made triple jeweled bow pedals in presentable to NOS shape for my 1963 Murray Strato Flite middleweight bike. These are the only major visible component this remarkable condition bike is missing that would make it look like it is about a year old if it had these. They are the type of pedals that also have the red jewel on the outside end cap of the pedal as well. Will try to post these pictures that I just discovered from 2012  of a pair that was for sale on RRB, as to exactly what I'm looking for. Not really interested in anything else that is close, they need to be of this type. Will buy one, but would much prefer a matched set.

It has a very nice but albeit incorrect pair of 1964-1966 Sears Spaceliner "diamond" jeweled pedals on it, right now.

If anyone that sees this has a pair of these is going to Trexlertown, next month, bring them along with you as I can pick them up, there that Sunday morning, October 5th.

Jim.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 2, 2014)

Bump.

Anyone else?

The bike itself is not for sale.

Jim.


----------



## yeshoney (Sep 3, 2014)

*Pedals*

I have these for $50 shipped

TFGNJRG@aol.com


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 3, 2014)

Check your email, yeshoney.

Thanks!! 

Jim.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 6, 2014)

*Still looking. Good things come to those that wait.*

I just want to bump this one more time on the remote possibility that someone here might have exactly what I really want for this bike, yet as I do want a set with the jewels in the end caps as well as the triple side jewels. In the meantime, I did buy yeshoney's set as a temporary fix. Thanks, Joe!

In the meantime, I am still looking.

Jim.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Sep 7, 2014)

*Pedals*

Hi Jim, 

These are not NOS and do not have the reflector on the end but they are in pretty good shape and will clean up nicely, $50 or trade for some Balloon Tire Higgins stuff.

PS, I grew up between Reading and Lancaster, now in Virginia Beach.

Todd


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 13, 2014)

Bump. Bring any presentable 7 (SEVEN) jeweled Murray/ Wald made bowed pedals to Trexlertown. For my 1963 Strato Flite. Not looking for another set of six jeweled pedals. Already have a set of those. Pedals that I want MUST have the end cap jewel as posted in the first posting of this thread, and preferably black tread blocks with white stripes. Will consider white treads with black stripes as well. Priced within reason.

47jchiggins, those are nice pedals, and a good price for them. Unfortunately, my bike did not come with red treaded pedals when new. I had already bought the other set from yeshoney when you posted these. Still looking for seven jeweled ones to repeat.




Jim.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jan 31, 2015)

Bump. Still looking for CORRECT original 7 jeweled bow pedals for my '63 Murray Strato Flite identical to the one in the above posted picture.

Thanks to Yeshoney the bike does have a set of aftermarket 6 jeweled pedals on it, which are period correct replacements, but I need original equipment 7 jeweled ones for the bike. It is in such exceptional shape, the bike deserves these pedals.

Anybody?

Jim.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Aug 1, 2020)

Bump. Still looking for correct original 7 jeweled pedals for my 1963 Murray Strato Flite. There has got to be a set of these out there. See the picture in the post above from September 13th, 2014 as to what I am looking for. This is turning into a frustrating quest. I have a close but no cigar 6 jeweled set on the bike now, but I need a pair of these for the bike to be 100% correct with the jewel on the pedal end cap as well as the triple jewels on the sides. This is year 6 I've been looking for these. Bring them to Trexlertown in the fall if Covid does not cancel the event.


----------

